# Come guidi?



## Marjanna (4 Novembre 2021)

Secondo voi il modo di guidare caratterizza alcuni lati di una persona?

Voi come descrivereste il vostro tipo di guida?
Siete cauti, amate la velocità, insultate gli altri, vi ritenete dei provetti piloti o... ???


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Novembre 2021)

Io guido pochissimo...e odio guidare in generale...
Non ho la macchina...
E non sopporto gli automobilisti che si credono piloti di formula uno...
Mio marito è uno di quelli ..
Inutile dire che ogni volta che siamo in auto è una litigata?


----------



## oriente70 (4 Novembre 2021)

Dipende se guido l'auto o lo scooter , 
In auto sono tranquillo., con lo scooter meglio non parlare .


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2021)

Adoro guidare, non mi stanca mai 
Le mie amiche dicono che sono molto rilassata quando guido tanto che sembra che no guido. 
ho il piedino un po’ pesante mi salva il limitatore di velocità


----------



## Cattivik (4 Novembre 2021)

Guido Lavespa o Remo Labarca...

Cattivik era un impaziente al volante... poi ha capito che se anche corri guadagni... se ti va bene 5 minuti... da qui guida relax... 

Cattivik

PS Lo confesso ogni tanto su stade isolate mi piace giocare al "pilota"...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Novembre 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Guido Lavespa o Remo Labarca...
> 
> Cattivik era un impaziente al volante... poi ha capito che se anche corri guadagni... se ti va bene 5 minuti... da qui guida relax...
> 
> ...


Verrò in macchina con te o con nocciola mi sa allora ...

Dopo vi giro l indirizzo...


----------



## Cattivik (4 Novembre 2021)

Bhe a sto punto facciamoci un'orgia automobilistica...

Chi si vuol unire?

Cattivik

PS Maschietti solo sotto i 15 cm...


----------



## Marjanna (4 Novembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io guido pochissimo...e odio guidare in generale...
> Non ho la macchina...
> E non sopporto gli automobilisti che si credono piloti di formula uno...
> Mio marito è uno di quelli ..
> Inutile dire che ogni volta che siamo in auto è una litigata?


Cos'è che trovi odioso della guida?
Non so come guidi tuo marito, però io trovo che una persona può guidare anche veloce e avere padronanza, poi dipende dal mezzo e da dove si trova, se conosce già la strada, dal traffico, ect.



oriente70 ha detto:


> Dipende se guido l'auto o lo scooter ,
> In auto sono tranquillo., con lo scooter meglio non parlare .


Come mai? Ti senti più "leggero" con lo scooter?
Io non ho mai guidato due ruote, percui non conosco la differenza. Solo salita in delle moto (solo due a dire il vero, più uno scooter ma per un breve tratto) ma solo come passeggero.




Nocciola ha detto:


> Adoro guidare, non mi stanca mai
> Le mie amiche dicono che sono molto rilassata quando guido tanto che sembra che no guido.
> ho il piedino un po’ pesante mi salva il limitatore di velocità


Anche a me piace guidare, però se devo guidare per lunghi tratti poi sento la necessità di sgranchirmi le gambe.
Sulla velocità, purtroppo i limiti ora sono tanti. A me piace correre, però se sono stanca tendo ad andare più piano. Quando mi sento carica e sveglia invece corro.
Correre, magari ascoltando musica, mi rilassa. Se sono da sola mi faccio di quei trip di pensieri incredibili.



Cattivik ha detto:


> Guido Lavespa o Remo Labarca...
> 
> Cattivik era un impaziente al volante... poi ha capito che se anche corri guadagni... se ti va bene 5 minuti... da qui guida relax...
> 
> ...


Quinti Cattivik non correva, rincorreva il tempo? E' interessante comunque, grazie!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Novembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Cos'è che trovi odioso della guida?
> Non so come guidi tuo marito, però io trovo che una persona può guidare anche veloce e avere padronanza, poi dipende dal mezzo e da dove si trova, se conosce già la strada, dal traffico, ect.
> 
> 
> ...


Non mi piace guidare...per nulla ..
Guido il minimo ...manco sindacabile.  .

Mio marito... guida come se non ci fosse un domani...
A 25 anni mi andava bene...
Ora non più...


----------



## Marjanna (4 Novembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non mi piace guidare...per nulla ..
> Guido il minimo ...manco sindacabile.  .
> 
> Mio marito... guida come se non ci fosse un domani...
> ...


Ma cos'è che non ti piace? Ti trovi nervosa perchè temi incidenti o cose simili?


----------



## Lostris (4 Novembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Secondo voi il modo di guidare caratterizza alcuni lati di una persona?
> 
> Voi come descrivereste il vostro tipo di guida?
> Siete cauti, amate la velocità, insultate gli altri, vi ritenete dei provetti piloti o... ???


Mi piace molto guidare. 
Soprattutto la sera, con meno traffico.
Ho la guida un po’ sportiva e il parcheggio creativo. 

Se sono sola ho quasi sempre la musica ad alto volume (che abbasso quando devo parcheggiare ).
Altrimenti messaggi o chiamate.
Silenzio solo quando sono particolarmente stanca, o quando piove/nevica perché mi piace il rumore/non rumore.

Non sono cauta, ma non ho potenti mezzi.
Quindi anche se mi trovo davanti un bradipo da orchite acuta non ho il sorpasso automatico, a meno di non aver un po’ di agio nella corsia opposta.

Ammetto di aver corso qualche rischio. (E fatto in gioventù un bell’incidente).

Mi scappano i porconi solamente qualche volta se sono sola in auto.
Altrimenti non mi vengono, e mi infastidisce pure molto sentirli se sono il passeggero.
Mi urta proprio.

Quando sono in compagnia la guida mi cambia in automatico, forse perché parte dell’attenzione è alla conversazione o all’altro, quindi è un poco più tranquilla.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Novembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi piace molto guidare.
> Soprattutto la sera, con meno traffico.
> Ho la guida un po’ sportiva e il parcheggio creativo.
> 
> ...


Interessante il parcheggio creativo


----------



## Ulisse (4 Novembre 2021)

Dopo una bella serie (troppe) di multe in gioventù ho imparato ad alzare il piede.

Cerco di non prendermi mai rischi eccessivi ma quando posso (autostrada di notte, statali deserte,..) mi lascio andare un pochino.
Non sono però quello che si mette a mezzo metro sfanalando per passare.
In città non corro MAI.  Anche se sono le 3 di notte. 
E non bevo oltre una birra piccola se devo guidare per più di qualche km.

Sono l'antitesi del parcheggio creativo.
Nelle strisce blu cerco sempre di parcheggiare equidistante dalle linee che delimitano la piazzola
Di parcheggiare mezza auto sul marciapiede non ne parliamo proprio.
Piuttosto mi faccio 1 km a piedi per parcheggiare correttamente

Mia moglie ha il terrore dopo i 130/140 in autostrada.
Li considera lo spartiacque fra la vita e la morte. 
Quindi approfitto solo quando si appisola.
Però mi riconosce di essre quello che le da di gran lunga la maggior sensazione di sicurezza.
Ma freno il mio ego, volo basso e resto con i piedi per terra perchè vinco facile contro i miei cognati incapaci ed il suocero 80enne con il cappello.
Sarebbe come sentirsi Rocco Siffredi confrondandosi con degli 85enni con problemi seri alla prostata.

Quando proprio mi viene voglia di correre, spesso me la faccio passare andando sui kart.
La non faccio sconti e con gli amici giusti ci si prende a sportellate.
Stai in pista, non ci sono bambini o mamme con il carrozzino ad attraversarti la strada.


----------



## Cattivik (4 Novembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quinti Cattivik non correva, rincorreva il tempo? E' interessante comunque, grazie!


... quando rincorri qualcuno o qualcosa va da sé che corri... 

Ma io correvo con stile... patente sospesa per un mese.... 

Cattivik

PS Inutile rincorrere il tempo... meglio usarlo bene... a volte quando posso anche solo per godermi il panorama non faccio la strada più breve...


----------



## Ulisse (4 Novembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ho la guida un po’ sportiva e il parcheggio creativo.
> 
> Se sono sola ho quasi sempre la musica ad alto volume (che abbasso quando devo parcheggiare ).
> Altrimenti messaggi o chiamate.
> ...


Porca miseria:  mia moglie è sul forum 
Confessa!


----------



## oriente70 (4 Novembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Cos'è che trovi odioso della guida?
> Non so come guidi tuo marito, però io trovo che una persona può guidare anche veloce e avere padronanza, poi dipende dal mezzo e da dove si trova, se conosce già la strada, dal traffico, ect.
> 
> 
> ...


Due ruote mi danno un senso di libertà .. E praticamente non ho l'angoscia del traffico 
Evito di fare lo scemo nei centri storici..


----------



## Lostris (4 Novembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Nelle strisce blu cerco sempre di parcheggiare equidistante dalle linee che delimitano la piazzola
> Di parcheggiare mezza auto sul marciapiede non ne parliamo proprio.
> Piuttosto mi faccio 1 km a piedi per parcheggiare correttamente


Furio, sei tu?



Edit. Non è che parcheggio creativo sia sinonimo di “a cazzo di cane” eh. 
Chiariamoci


----------



## Lostris (4 Novembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Porca miseria:  mia moglie è sul forum
> Confessa!


Sei matto?!?!
Io mica mi son mai sposata!


----------



## Marjanna (4 Novembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi piace molto guidare.
> Soprattutto la sera, con meno traffico.
> Ho la guida un po’ sportiva e il parcheggio creativo.
> 
> ...


Il parcheggio creativo ci piace tantissimo!!! 




Cattivik ha detto:


> ... quando rincorri qualcuno o qualcosa va da sé che corri...
> 
> Ma io correvo con stile... patente sospesa per un mese....
> 
> ...


Mi hai fatto venire in mente il Bianconiglio


----------



## Ulisse (4 Novembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sei matto?!?!
> Io mica mi son mai sposata!


anche lei dice lo stesso!



Lostris ha detto:


> Furio, sei tu?


ahahahahahah...ci ho gia pensato io mentre lo scrivevo.
ehhh...ma sono molto diverso da Furio...e non chiamo il servizio meteo prima di partire. Giuro!
diciamo semplicemente che ho un debole per le simmetrie..ma sono un pelino più complesso...
se devo stendere del bucato e le mollette sono di tanti colori, le metto rispettando sempre la stessa sequenza oppure rispettando il colore del capo.
..in effetti mi sento più vicino a Dustin Hoffman in Rain man che a Furio 

Ora scusami che vado a contare gli stuzzicandenti caduti a terra


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Furio, sei tu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Potrei avere qualcosa da dire


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Novembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Secondo voi il modo di guidare caratterizza alcuni lati di una persona?
> 
> Voi come descrivereste il vostro tipo di guida?
> Siete cauti, amate la velocità, insultate gli altri, vi ritenete dei provetti piloti o... ???


Guido lento, morbido, mi superano praticamente tutti, sia in auto che in moto. Qualche giorno fa tornando dall’ospedale mi sono fatto 32 km di autostrada a quasi 70 allora.
Non freno bruscamente, sorpasso raramente, non so nemmeno di avere il clacson.
Uso poco l’auto anche perché non è nemmeno mia.
In moto uguale, da qualche anno poi sono diventato un fermone.
Mia zia, che secondo me sotterrerà tutti, si fa portare in giro solo da me pur avendo una ventina di nipoti, lei dice perché si sente sicura ed ho una guida dolce, io penso invece perché dei venti sono l’unico che parla meglio in dialetto e quindi ci si capisce bene.
In moto dicevo, ho anche qui una guida dolce, ma non sono sempre stato così.
Fino a pochi anni fa, mi facevo le gallerie di Vimercate o la Lecco Colico a 334 km/h, ma ora mi sono stufato pure della velocita.
Per non parlare dei casini che combino quando guido nel Regno Unito…
Ora ho una guida da pensionato col cappello di domenica mattina.
Una sera ero fuori a cena con una e credo di averla portata a casa in prima.
Sai quando chiacchieri e nemmeno ti rendi conto di quel che fai? Pure i runner mi superavano. Da via Marghera a Baggio in prima.
Tuttavia riesco a prender multe con decurtazioni punti.
Guidare il camper ha condizionato la guida di tutti gli altri mezzi.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Adoro guidare, non mi stanca mai
> Le mie amiche dicono che sono molto rilassata quando guido tanto che sembra che no guido.
> ho il piedino un po’ pesante mi salva il limitatore di velocità


Guidi bene. Fai sentire al sicuro.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2021)

Per me l’auto è libertà e non capisco chi non ha la patente. 
Sono brava e prudente il giusto. I deficienti a 50cm in tangenziale mi stimolano pensieri cattivi.


----------



## feather (5 Novembre 2021)

Io non ho un auto da più di 10 anni e mi manca, specie i giri in auto la notte, da solo.. mi rilassa e mi aiuta a pensare


----------



## Marjanna (5 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Guido lento, morbido, mi superano praticamente tutti, sia in auto che in moto. Qualche giorno fa tornando dall’ospedale mi sono fatto 32 km di autostrada a quasi 70 allora.
> Non freno bruscamente, sorpasso raramente, non so nemmeno di avere il clacson.
> Uso poco l’auto anche perché non è nemmeno mia.
> In moto uguale, da qualche anno poi sono diventato un fermone.
> ...


Ahhhh io non credo che ce la farei in prima. Mi è capitato di stare seduta vicino chi corre proprio piano piano, e mi son dovuta trattenere perchè volevo dire "scendi guido io". Frenare bruscamente non lo faccio neppure io.
Ma com'è che sei passato da essere un elastico (si dice così no?) a un fermone?
Probabilmente con l'età si cambia anche il tipo di guida, però ci sono macchine dove la tecnologia rende possibile lasciare un certa guida alla macchina stessa, anche se a me piace troppo la "vecchia guida" (vecchia si fa per dire, non voglio insultare chi ha guidato le storiche Fiat 500), almeno per ora. 
Non so se qui qualcuno ha avuto la fortuna di guidare macchine d'epoca, deve essere una bella esperienza.
La cosa che non sopporto delle macchine moderne, è la larghezza...  non capisco perchè debbano farle sempre più larghe e poi è spazio vuoto spesso.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me l’auto è libertà e non capisco chi non ha la patente.
> Sono brava e prudente il giusto. I deficienti a 50cm in tangenziale mi stimolano pensieri cattivi.


Chi non ha la patente non conosce la guida. Ma sono più donne di passate generazioni che non si fanno la patente, almeno dalle mie parti. Poi se uno vive in centro città probabilmente è più portato ad usare i mezzi per non diventar matto a cercar parcheggio credo.

Dici quelli che ti stan attaccati al culo?



feather ha detto:


> Io non ho un auto da più di 10 anni e mi manca, specie i giri in auto la notte, da solo.. mi rilassa e mi aiuta a pensare


Caspita! Ne avete solo una in famiglia, intendi questo?


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Novembre 2021)

Classico romano al volante


----------



## feather (5 Novembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Caspita! Ne avete solo una in famiglia, intendi questo?


No no, intendo proprio che non ce n'è neanche una in famiglia. Guido una settimana l'anno quando vengo in ferie


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2021)

Ho sempre avuto passione per le auto, fin da bambino.
E ho sempre sognato auto sportive.
Però ho un problema di vista, iniziato verso i 20 e qualcosa anni, che mi ha creato non pochi problemi alla guida.
Pur avendo subito un trapianto, e avendo recuperato abbastanza, ancora adesso ho problemi con la vista stereoscopica, soprattutto col buio, dove preferisco far guidare altri.
Pertanto guido lento, tranquillo, specie se sono in compagnia.
Malgrado ciò amo guidare, soprattutto quando è sinonimo di viaggiare.
Sogno un'auto americana anni 70. O una Mustang.
Nella realtà ho un suv tutto nero, ruote comprese.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sogno un'auto americana anni 70. O una Mustang.
> Nella realtà ho un suv tutto nero, ruote comprese.


Ormai ti sei abituato a guidare alto. Con una macchina bassa non ti ci ritrovi più, il Suv ti frega.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ahhhh io non credo che ce la farei in prima. Mi è capitato di stare seduta vicino chi corre proprio piano piano, e mi son dovuta trattenere perchè volevo dire "scendi guido io". Frenare bruscamente non lo faccio neppure io.
> Ma com'è che sei passato da essere un elastico (si dice così no?) a un fermone?
> Probabilmente con l'età si cambia anche il tipo di guida, però ci sono macchine dove la tecnologia rende possibile lasciare un certa guida alla macchina stessa, anche se a me piace troppo la "vecchia guida" (vecchia si fa per dire, non voglio insultare chi ha guidato le storiche Fiat 500), almeno per ora.
> Non so se qui qualcuno ha avuto la fortuna di guidare macchine d'epoca, deve essere una bella esperienza.
> ...


Sì, dico quelli attaccati che credono di essere grandi guidatori perché vanno veloci, ma non hanno la minima visione del traffico e ti si piazzano vicini per farti rientrare, quando magari tieni la velocità massima consentita, e lo spazio non ce l’hai perché ci sono due tir a destra. 
Chi non prende la patente è spesso un “vegano” dell’automobile. Però poi è ben contento di avere un passaggio. Ci sono persone famose che si vantano di non avere la patente, mascherando una fobia con una scelta ecologica o intellettuale.
Li manderei in macchina con uno di quelli, di cui dicevo sopra, che vogliono sentirsi Mosè nel mar tangenziale.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ormai ti sei abituato a guidare alto. Con una macchina bassa non ti ci ritrovi più, il Suv ti frega.


Vero.


----------



## Ulisse (5 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ormai ti sei abituato a guidare alto. Con una macchina bassa non ti ci ritrovi più, il Suv ti frega.


Mai ceduto alla tentazione del SUV.
sempre avuto auto basse e qualche volta, come ora, ulteriormente irrigidite ed abbassate di un paio di cm.

mi piace guidare con l'effetto culo che sfiora l'asfalto.
Certo che quando vai sullo sconnesso senti anche un sassolino e stai sempre a chiappe strette quando affronti una rampa 
però sull'asfalto sembra un kart


----------



## oriente70 (5 Novembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Mai ceduto alla tentazione del SUV.
> sempre avuto auto basse e qualche volta, come ora, ulteriormente irrigidite ed abbassate di un paio di cm.
> 
> mi piace guidare con l'effetto culo che sfiora l'asfalto.
> ...


Auto rigida tutti i giorni sfonda la schiena


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Mai ceduto alla tentazione del SUV.
> sempre avuto auto basse e qualche volta, come ora, ulteriormente irrigidite ed abbassate di un paio di cm.
> 
> mi piace guidare con l'effetto culo che sfiora l'asfalto.
> ...


Io con la 156 2.4 che avevo anni fa  quando dovevo fare lo sterrato aravo la strada. Mi sono ritrovato una quantità di terra e sassi nel paraurti da paura.


----------



## Ulisse (5 Novembre 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Auto rigida tutti i giorni sfonda la schiena


eh si
ma nn è auto da tutti i giorni.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Novembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma cos'è che non ti piace? Ti trovi nervosa perchè temi incidenti o cose simili?


Ho semplicemente preso la patente perché è quasi un obbligo ormai...
Ma non ho mai mai amato guidare...
Non mi sento sicura nel farlo...
Vivo benissimo anche guidando il minimo sindacabile....
Lo so che ho un limite...ma non posso farci nulla


----------



## ivanl (5 Novembre 2021)

Se devo fare un viaggio lungo, per me la guida perfetta è fare la distanza x nel minor tempo possibile, per cui odio chi guida in modo discontinuo; per questo, parto sempre di notte, meno idioti che stanno in corsia di sorpasso a 110 km/h o che ci mettono mezz'ora per decidere cosa fare. Viaggio a 150 costanti e, soprattutto, la famiglia dorme e non rompe le palle per fermarsi. Sosta solo per rifornimento. Tipicamente, per 1000 km, ci metto circa 8,5h sosta (una sola) compresa.
Diverso quotidianamente per lavoro, tanto 5 minuti piu' o meno non mi cambiano la vita. Maledico soltanto i trattori e i deficienti che non li sorpassano.


----------



## JON (5 Novembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Secondo voi il modo di guidare caratterizza alcuni lati di una persona?
> 
> Voi come descrivereste il vostro tipo di guida?
> Siete cauti, amate la velocità, insultate gli altri, vi ritenete dei provetti piloti o... ???


Tra macchina e moto, se ripercorro un po' la mia esperienza, mi rendo conto di essere molto cambiato. Quindi si, però più che caratterizzante il modo di guidare è, in parte, indicativo. La moto, in particolare l'ho appesa al chiodo, l'ho sempre usata come sfogo e questo, per me, non è bene

Curiosità, mi fanno specie quelli che all'ingresso in curva si allargano, magari invadendo l'altra corsia, che paiono stare in pista.


----------



## ivanl (5 Novembre 2021)

Con la moto, invece vado piano, anche perchè le ho tutte molto vecchie mi spiacerebbe rovinarle.


----------



## Foglia (5 Novembre 2021)

Guido pochissimo, anche perché allo stato non ho la macchina 

Ho una guida un poco "campagnola", mi snerva il traffico e i semafori, per cui direi che è fantastico vivendo in città 

Mi piacciono le 4x4 , anche se di motori capisco poco. Mi piaceva fare le strade sulla neve, o nel fango. Quelle situazioni in cui metti persino il tappetino della macchina sotto la ruota per avere aderenza   

Con l'ex ci siamo divertiti parecchio, all'epoca con una mitica suv 
Dovessi pensare ora a un'auto "divertente", penserei al Suzuki Jimny, per erendere l'idea di cosa mi piace 

Sempre guidato tranquilla, e da passeggera non rompo quasi mai le balle.

Proprio pochi giorni fa, però, ho fatto scendere dalla macchina un'amica, e ho fatto io la rampa del mio box. Vi dico solo che ero in auto con lei, a metà rampa la macchina si ferma e.... torna giù. "Ho paura di schiacciare il pedale" è stata la risposta. Avevo paura io, ma di schiantarmi , le ho detto "aspetta che faccio io", altrimenti gliela avrei fatta fare da sola


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Guido pochissimo, anche perché allo stato non ho la macchina
> 
> Ho una guida un poco "campagnola", mi snerva il traffico e i semafori, per cui direi che è fantastico vivendo in città
> 
> ...


IO una volta in questo modo ho aiutato a uscire dal fango una Land Rover. Che si era impantanata dove io passavo con la 145!
Il massimo dell'orgoglio l'ho avuto quando ho tirato fuori col 4x4 coreano e il cavo una ML Mercedes, bloccata nel fango.
La Jimny è fantastica.
Peccato solo che io non ci stia al posto guida. L'ho provata, troppo corta.


----------



## Lara3 (5 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Guido lento, morbido, mi superano praticamente tutti, sia in auto che in moto. Qualche giorno fa tornando dall’ospedale mi sono fatto 32 km di autostrada a quasi 70 allora.
> Non freno bruscamente, sorpasso raramente, non so nemmeno di avere il clacson.
> Uso poco l’auto anche perché non è nemmeno mia.
> In moto uguale, da qualche anno poi sono diventato un fermone.
> ...


Ecco: questa è una guida creativa.
Al parcheggio ( forse creativo) arrivi dopo mooolto, ma moooolto tempo.
Mi piacciono le persone che guidano dolcemente. Evito di salire in macchina con chi guida a scatti o si arrabbia con altri conducenti.
Io ho una guida dolce e prudente, ma 70 km/h in autostrada la faccio solo con il maltempo.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco: questa è una guida creativa.
> Al parcheggio ( forse creativo) arrivi dopo mooolto, ma moooolto tempo.
> Mi piacciono le persone che guidano dolcemente. *Evito di salire in macchina con chi guida a scatti o si arrabbia con altri conducenti.*
> Io ho una guida dolce e prudente, ma 70 km/h in autostrada la faccio solo con il maltempo.


Mia moglie. Tangenziale a 160 costanti corsia di sorpasso perenne insulti a chi sbaglia gestacci.
Insopportabile.


----------



## Foglia (5 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> IO una volta in questo modo ho aiutato a uscire dal fango una Land Rover. Che si era impantanata dove io passavo con la 145!
> Il massimo dell'orgoglio l'ho avuto quando ho tirato fuori col 4x4 coreano e il cavo una ML Mercedes, bloccata nel fango.
> La Jimny è fantastica.
> *Peccato solo che io non ci stia al posto guida. L'ho provata, troppo corta.*


Non avrei di questi problemi   
Divertentissima, sì, la aveva una ragazza che conoscevo, ci percorreva antiche mulattiere senza problemi 

Poi di fatto, l'utilità in città non la so , so che sarebbe una macchina divertente da togliersi qualche sfizio in fuoristrada 

Per la città, e qualche piccola trasferta, se potrò, ne piglierò una anche usata, non ho grandi pretese 
Però l'amore per le 4x4 è rimasto! 

Mentre non ho grande passione né per la velocità, né per la guida sportiva. Non soffro il mal d'auto, eppure certe guide mi fan soffrire 
Mio padre, ad esempio, brucia i semafori e (quando ancora c'erano rapporti) le rare volte che salivo in macchina con lui accelerava finché non era in culo a qualche altra macchina. Morale, ringraziavo il cielo se mio figlio (il più delle volte era per dare qualche "passaggio" a lui) non finiva direttamente nel parabrezza divertito (solo perché c'ero io a tenerlo, in assenza del seggiolino). Diverse volte è capitato anche "ops, ho sbagliato a prendere le misure", per fortuna mentre non eravamo a bordo. In quei casi va cercando un difetto nella macchina, dicendo che tutto sommato dopo due anni va cambiata. Però raramente me l'ha prestata, per paura che potessi farle un graffio o, forse peggio, ingolfarla. A suo dire. vero è che se devo prenderla e avere il terrore di farle un rigo per sbaglio, ne faccio anche a meno


----------



## Vera (5 Novembre 2021)

Guida sgaggia, nella routine quotidiana. Rilassante per il resto. Mi basta della buona musica e posso guidare per ore.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non avrei di questi problemi
> Divertentissima, sì, la aveva una ragazza che conoscevo, ci percorreva antiche mulattiere senza problemi


Hai voglia. Ce l'avevo un mio amico, vista all'opera. Ottima sulle strade della Corsica, dove il mio bestione era eccessivo.
Però lui era bassino. Io, anche tirando indietro il sedile, non ci sto.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Guida sgaggia, nella routine quotidiana. Rilassante per il resto. Mi basta della buona musica e posso guidare per ore.


Afterhours?


----------



## Foglia (5 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Hai voglia. Ce l'avevo un mio amico, vista all'opera. Ottima sulle strade della Corsica, dove il mio bestione era eccessivo.
> Però lui era bassino. Io, anche tirando indietro il sedile, non ci sto.


Poi è alta (intendo da terra  ) e l'hanno pure recentemente fatta in versione rialzata. Gomme "strette, ottime per la neve. Come il vecchio pandino 4x4 , immancabile in certi posti se non hai la jeep. Se poi devo ragionare in grande, ma ora è un botto fuori produzione, quei carri armati che erano le hummer. Ne vidi una, con tanto di snorkel da paura, equipaggiata per la terza guerra mondiale, e di scritta adesiva: "veicolo fragile. Non ribaltare"


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco: questa è una guida creativa.
> Al parcheggio ( forse creativo) arrivi dopo mooolto, ma moooolto tempo.
> Mi piacciono le persone che guidano dolcemente. Evito di salire in macchina con chi guida a scatti o si arrabbia con altri conducenti.
> Io ho una guida dolce e prudente, ma 70 km/h in autostrada la faccio solo con il maltempo.


se a qualcuno do fastidio mi superi, se ha premura parta prima.
se vuole lo scontro fisico me lo faccia sapere, di certo non mi sottraggo.
ne prenderò 10 ma qualcuna la darò Anch’io.
nel frattempo me ne strasbatto e vado come mi pare.


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Poi è alta (intendo da terra  ) e l'hanno pure recentemente fatta in versione rialzata. Gomme "strette, ottime per la neve. Come il vecchio pandino 4x4 , immancabile in certi posti se non hai la jeep. Se poi devo ragionare in grande, ma ora è un botto fuori produzione, quei carri armati che erano le hummer. Ne vidi una, con tanto di snorkel da paura, equipaggiata per la terza guerra mondiale, e di scritta adesiva: "veicolo fragile. Non ribaltare"


Eh, la Hummer era davvero eccessiva. Troppo larga per le nostre strade.
Io andrei di Land Cruiser. Passo corto, però, versione Africa.
Il massimo che ho guidato è stato un Patrol versione tetto rialzato.
Adesso che mi ricordo, a Boavista portai un Samurai.


----------



## Foglia (5 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Eh, la Hummer era davvero eccessiva. *Troppo larga per le nostre strade*.
> Io andrei di Land Cruiser. Passo corto, però, versione Africa.
> Il massimo che ho guidato è stato un Patrol versione tetto rialzato.
> Adesso che mi ricordo, a Boavista portai un Samurai.


Sicuramente macchine da diporto, da tempo libero, per lo meno qui da noi 
In città non sono sicuramente utili, anche se.... nei parcheggi , una botta di qua, una botta di là.... 
Impensabile. Io invece ho provato la vecchissima smart. A parte che era un rebus farla partire , il modello solo automatico, non appena c'era qualche salita, si trasformava in un inferno. E non che inserendo il sequenziale fosse una gioia, non so se qualcuno ha il piacere di ricordarsela (parlo proprio delle primissime versioni). Spero che la abbiano migliorata (anche se di sicuro non è più una "microcar").


----------



## danny (5 Novembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sicuramente macchine da diporto, da tempo libero, per lo meno qui da noi
> In città non sono sicuramente utili, anche se.... nei parcheggi , una botta di qua, una botta di là....
> Impensabile. Io invece ho provato la vecchissima smart. A parte che era un rebus farla partire , il modello solo automatico, non appena c'era qualche salita, si trasformava in un inferno. E non che inserendo il sequenziale fosse una gioia, non so se qualcuno ha il piacere di ricordarsela (parlo proprio delle primissime versioni). Spero che la abbiano migliorata (anche se di sicuro non è più una "microcar").


Mai guidata. Non è mai stata un'auto che mi attirasse, anche se la trovo un'ottima idea.


----------



## Foglia (5 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Mai guidata. Non è mai stata un'auto che mi attirasse, anche se la trovo un'ottima idea.


Io ne provai un pò, diciamo (non entro nei dettagli) che erano aziendali, per cui di tutte le risme, e di tutti i colori  
C'era chi si sparava viaggi anche lunghi. Io sperimentata anche in autostrada (ma da passeggera, non ricordo di averla mai spinta.... perché poi andava come niente a 140/150). Fifa dovuta al fatto che ero praticamente seduta dove l'auto finiva , e francamente fuori dalle strade cittadine, anche a due passi da casa, un autentico disastro. Un minimo di dislivello, e l'auto moriva. Ma ti parlo proprio delle primissime, eh.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Novembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Mai ceduto alla tentazione del SUV.
> sempre avuto auto basse e qualche volta, come ora, ulteriormente irrigidite ed abbassate di un paio di cm.
> 
> mi piace guidare con l'effetto culo che sfiora l'asfalto.
> ...


Fuori città hai ragione tu.
Purtroppo io sono tarato da motociclista. Se non vedo quattro macchine avanti, impazzisco.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> IO una volta in questo modo ho aiutato a uscire dal fango una Land Rover. Che si era impantanata dove io passavo con la 145!
> Il massimo dell'orgoglio l'ho avuto quando ho tirato fuori col 4x4 coreano e il cavo una ML Mercedes, bloccata nel fango.
> La Jimny è fantastica.
> Peccato solo che io non ci stia al posto guida. L'ho provata, troppo corta.


Jimmy scappottata a Lampedusa sulle rocce. Una delle macchine(tte) più divertenti del mondo.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie. Tangenziale a 160 costanti corsia di sorpasso perenne insulti a chi sbaglia gestacci.
> Insopportabile.


È coerente con il suo carattere.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Classico romano al volante


Creativo anche tu? Non so come sia la guida dei romani. 




danny ha detto:


> Ho sempre avuto passione per le auto, fin da bambino.
> E ho sempre sognato auto sportive.
> Però ho un problema di vista, iniziato verso i 20 e qualcosa anni, che mi ha creato non pochi problemi alla guida.
> Pur avendo subito un trapianto, e avendo recuperato abbastanza, ancora adesso ho problemi con la vista stereoscopica, soprattutto col buio, dove preferisco far guidare altri.
> ...


Aiho  posso capire avendo anche io problemi agli occhi, na bella rogna specie per chi amerebbe correre.
Su una Mustang ti ci vedrei, per come ti leggo qui


----------



## ologramma (7 Novembre 2021)

miei figli dicevano che avevo una guida biricchina e movimentata , ora se devo guidare  non mi tiro indietro per fare 550 km con una fermata , pensate anche che guidavo con una appendice dietro  da mezza italia fino su alle dolomiti , nell'andare mi fermavo per la notte nel rientro spesso tutta una tirata  dovevo riporre nel garage  prima delle otto , velocità bassina  e valico centrale senza deviazione che c'è adesso.
Ah dimenticavo se non ricordo male 770 km


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2021)

Io amo guidare e amo la velocità e ahimè L ho pagata molto caro questo vizietto di spingere sull acceleratore ridando esame patente e da allora sto davvero attenta attenta attenta 
Cmq  non mi pesa x nulla 
Putroppo nn sopporto gli imbranati devo imparare a controllarmi sotto questo aspetto


----------



## Carola (7 Novembre 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Auto rigida tutti i giorni sfonda la schiena


 Da giovane avevo la mini modello  vecchio ovviamente era non rigida di più ma che bella 
Adesso auto alte uno x la schiena die che mi sento più sicura tre che c'è una car policy e debbo scegliere tra determinati modello e sono o station o alte


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Da giovane avevo la mini modello  vecchio ovviamente era non rigida di più ma che bella
> Adesso auto alte uno x la schiena die che mi sento più sicura tre che c'è una car policy e debbo scegliere tra determinati modello e sono o station o alte


La prima Mini l'ho guidata anch'io. 
Era di mia moglie. Una Minor. 
Avevo le gambe in bocca. 
C'è un video di quando esco dalla macchina e si vede che il tetto praticamente mi arrivava al sedere o quasi...


----------



## ologramma (8 Novembre 2021)

io prima macchina la seicento di mio padre


----------



## Ulisse (8 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Adesso auto alte uno x la schiena die che mi sento più sicura tre che c'è una car policy e debbo scegliere tra determinati modello e sono o station o alte


alte proprio non riesco a digerirle...al più un pelino morbide ma basse.
Odio quella sensazione di galleggiamento quando entri in curva
sono auto in cui il rollio puoi mitigarlo con una taratura migliore delle sopensioni, con una spalla pneumatico più rigida..ma si sente sempre.
Mi trasmette una inevitabile sensazione di imprecisione in appoggio che mi da insicurezza.
Anche in frenata, il beccheggio non è piacevole.


----------



## Carola (8 Novembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> alte proprio non riesco a digerirle...al più un pelino morbide ma basse.
> Odio quella sensazione di galleggiamento quando entri in curva
> sono auto in cui il rollio puoi mitigarlo con una taratura migliore delle sopensioni, con una spalla pneumatico più rigida..ma si sente sempre.
> Mi trasmette una inevitabile sensazione di imprecisione in appoggio che mi da insicurezza.
> Anche in frenata, il beccheggio non è piacevole.


Boh 
A me la da L azienda


----------



## Ulisse (8 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Boh
> A me la da L azienda


gratis il discorso cambia


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2021)

Guido a secondo delle stade.città piano max 50 e con calma e cautela, visto che attraversano col rosso per rispondere ai wa. 
Tangenziale dipende dal traffico, tendo comunque a non superare il limite du velocità. 
In autostrada, se sono sola, forse ho il piede pesante. 
Guida lineare, al contrario di mio marito che insulta tutti, guida tagliando la strada. Insomma guidiamo diversamente. Ci diamo il cambio ogni 200 km. Nei viaggi lunghi. Quando guido io si rilassano tutti e dormono (non è una bella compagnia).


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Novembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> alte proprio non riesco a digerirle...al più un pelino morbide ma basse.
> Odio quella sensazione di galleggiamento quando entri in curva
> sono auto in cui il rollio puoi mitigarlo con una taratura migliore delle sopensioni, con una spalla pneumatico più rigida..ma si sente sempre.
> Mi trasmette una inevitabile sensazione di imprecisione in appoggio che mi da insicurezza.
> Anche in frenata, il beccheggio non è piacevole.


Ho provato la Macan nuova. 182 in curva e non beccheggia. E costa pure poco


----------



## oriente70 (8 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Da giovane avevo la mini modello  vecchio ovviamente era non rigida di più ma che bella
> Adesso auto alte uno x la schiena die che mi sento più sicura tre che c'è una car policy e debbo scegliere tra determinati modello e sono o station o alte


Come la vedo io  basta che mi faccia fare da x a y tranquillamente ... 
E gli ausili alla guida mi stanno sulle scatole . Per esempio : ho telecamere e sensori, quando faccio retromarcia la faccio alla vecchia maniera .


----------



## Ulisse (8 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ho provato la Macan nuova. 182 in curva e non beccheggia. E costa pure poco


in effetti il prezzo è basso considerando il marchio ed il segmento in cui si colloca.

mai provata.
Però il rollio/beccheggio percepito dipende molto da cosa si guida abitualmente e dal setup di quella che hai provato
Per esempio poteva avere cerchi da 20 (o addirittura 21), spalla ridottissima e sospensioni nella posizione sport (se aveva quelle pneumatiche..ma non so se le monta...però come minimo sono optional se non di serie)  
Un curvone da 180, se non aggredito da pazzo incosciente , è abbastanza dolce da non farti sentire i limiti.
Scorre in appoggio tranquillamente perchè resta cmq una macchina di un certo livello che non è facile mettere in crisi se non volutamente.

Prova per esempio a chiudere una curva presa un poco più allegramente e vedi se e quanto si corica sul lato.
Non per criticarla o perchè mi aspetti sia una ciofeca...ma giusto come test se ti interessa poi comprarla.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Novembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> se non aggredito da pazzo incosciente


Ero a Valleunga. Tutto quartaseconda. La Macan la prendo all'asta. Ne sto seguendo un paio.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (8 Novembre 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Furio, sei tu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Una volta, in Liguria,  con degli amici mi sono messo a spostare 4 contenitori della spazzatura (quelli verdi enormi di una volta) per ricavare lo spazio per il parcheggio.
Sono uno molto prudente, ho perso mio padre in un incidente quando avevo 15 anni e questo mi ha segnato.
Ma adoro la f1 e  le auto da corsa,  visito musei, vado alle gare di qualsiasi tipo e quando riesco vado a sfogare la mia foga di velocità con i go-kart.


----------



## aristocat (6 Dicembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Secondo voi il modo di guidare caratterizza alcuni lati di una persona?
> 
> Voi come descrivereste il vostro tipo di guida?
> Siete cauti, amate la velocità, insultate gli altri, vi ritenete dei provetti piloti o... ???


Mi dicono che tendo un po' ad accelerare con la velocità e non sopporto le code al semaforo ^^ però non ho bisogno di insultare nessuno... Parcheggio abbastanza bene e sono pure fortunata nel trovare sempre posto!


----------



## Pincopallino (7 Dicembre 2021)

Mi è arrivata una multa cribbio. E 3 punti andati. Però se non dichiaro chi c’era alla guida la pago doppia e non mi decurtano i punti. Solo che doppia passa da 145 a 290.


----------



## *Rossana* (7 Dicembre 2021)

Guido con moltissima attenzione soprattutto in città. 
Uno dei pensieri più terrifici che ho è quello di investire qualcuno e di modificare irrimediabilmente la storia di una famiglia.
Impreco o resto impassibile alle altrui imprecazioni, a seconda di come mi gira nella giornata.


----------



## danny (10 Dicembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Secondo voi il modo di guidare caratterizza alcuni lati di una persona?
> 
> Voi come descrivereste il vostro tipo di guida?
> Siete cauti, amate la velocità, insultate gli altri, vi ritenete dei provetti piloti o... ???


Guido lento, tranquillo, prudente.
Tipo mafioso colombiano che pattuglia il quartiere.


----------



## Vera (10 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Guido lento, tranquillo, prudente.
> Tipo mafioso colombiano che pattuglia il quartiere.


Finestrino giù, braccio fuori e musica tunz tunz a palla?


----------



## perplesso (10 Dicembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Finestrino giù, braccio fuori e musica tunz tunz a palla?


e collanone d'oro da un paio di kg al collo


----------



## danny (10 Dicembre 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Finestrino giù, braccio fuori e musica tunz tunz a palla?


Ovviamente, E auto tutta nera, cerchioni compresi.
Uno "vero" del quartiere a fianco anni fa lo faceva con l'Hummer.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Guido lento, tranquillo, prudente.
> Tipo mafioso colombiano che pattuglia il quartiere.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Dicembre 2021)

e’ morto ema, di emamotorsport.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> e’ morto ema, di emamotorsport.


Mi hai fatto andare a cercare e sì lo conoscevo.
Mi dispiace.
Il suicidio è una scelta per me incomprensibile, ma che va rispettata, come chiese Pavese, senza pettegolezzi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto andare a cercare e sì lo conoscevo.
> Mi dispiace.
> Il suicidio è una scelta per me incomprensibile, ma che va rispettata, come chiese Pavese, senza pettegolezzi.


Anche io sono andata a cercare news sul web perché proprio non sapevo chi fosse...

Anche lui ha deciso di farla finita...
Questo mal di vivere...
Lo stesso che ha portato via il mio vicino settimana scorsa...
Anche lui ha scelto di non vivere...
Ci ha lasciati tutti sconvolti...
Non aveva ancora 30 anni...
Oscuri i motivi...
Se li è portati con lui nella tomba...


----------



## Ulisse (11 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> e’ morto ema, di emamotorsport.


si 

quando l'ho letto, ho pensato ad un incidente in auto su qualche pista o durante qualche test.
Perchè ogni suo filmato traboccava di passione ed allegria che mai mi avrebbero fatto immaginare il malessere interno che aveva.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> si
> 
> quando l'ho letto, ho pensato ad un incidente in auto su qualche pista o durante qualche test.
> Perchè ogni suo filmato traboccava di passione ed allegria che mai mi avrebbero fatto immaginare il malessere interno che aveva.


Anche il mio vicino sembrava la persona più contenta del mondo...
Sempre sorridente...sempre disponibile ad aiutare...
Assurdo...


----------



## ologramma (11 Dicembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Anche io sono andata a cercare news sul web perché proprio non sapevo chi fosse...
> 
> Anche lui ha deciso di farla finita...
> Questo mal di vivere...
> ...


non lo scrivo perchè puo essere un motivo di riconoscimento ma un amico  anzi un quasi parente   si è sparato  ci sono rimasto così male  e non capivo i motivi , poi seppi che si era ammalato  ma non da morire subito  , ha sistemato tutto per bene poi si è recato in un posto  e li si è sparato


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Dicembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> non lo scrivo perchè puo essere un motivo di riconoscimento ma un amico  anzi un quasi parente   si è sparato  ci sono rimasto così male  e non capivo i motivi , poi seppi che si era ammalato  ma non da morire subito  , ha sistemato tutto per bene poi si è recato in un posto  e li si è sparato


Cazz anche lui un bel coraggio!!!
È stato veramente...grande....
Ha evitato a tutti dei mesi di puro calvario...sua fisico che emotivo...
Lo avrei fatto anch'io (se ne avessi la forza però... perché non è mica semplice mettere in pratica un simile pensiero)


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Dicembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ha sistemato tutto per bene poi si è recato in un posto  e li si è sparato


E che je voi dì? Massimo rispetto.


----------



## Rose1994 (15 Dicembre 2021)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Secondo voi il modo di guidare caratterizza alcuni lati di una persona?
> 
> Voi come descrivereste il vostro tipo di guida?
> Siete cauti, amate la velocità, insultate gli altri, vi ritenete dei provetti piloti o... ???


Insulto, mi innervosisco e odio guidare. Lo odio davvero ma mi serve l’auto per lavorare ed essere autonoma… ho preso la patente tardi avevo 21 anni. Sono stata abituata male, mi cullavo del mio ex ragazzo che guidava e mi portava ovunque. Poi ho dovuto studiare e prendere questa benedetta patente. A distanza di quasi 7 anni devo ancora imparare a fare il parcheggio a S lato sinistro, a destra va sempre bene , i primi due anni ho distrutto l’auto adesso va meglio. 
c’est la via. Sono pessima alla guida


----------



## patroclo (15 Dicembre 2021)

Una volta ero parecchio scatenato, mi divertivo proprio...ma adesso:


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> e’ morto ema, di emamotorsport.


Già.
Stava separandosi.
Lui mi piaceva molto, lo seguivo.
Stesse passioni, poi si capiva che era proprio bravo come persona.
Era una volta dalle mie parti.
Questo video è uno dei vari con uno dei figli.
Più che dispiacere, ti sconvolge perché non lo avresti ritenuto possibile.
Sorrideva sempre. Sembrava sereno, il più forte tra tutti.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1477379209308178


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Già.
> Stava separandosi.
> Lui mi piaceva molto, lo seguivo.
> Stesse passioni, poi si capiva che era proprio bravo come persona.
> ...


Pure io lo seguivo!


----------

